# antlerless CC hits?



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

Anybody getting hit yet on CC for antlerless tags? Should be anytime now right?
Good luck to everyone


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

-O\\__-


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

:nono: No,Not yet


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Like I said on the other post, if we get hit before Monday I'm going to be paying an additional overdraft fee......


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

twinkielk15 said:


> Like I said on the other post, if we get hit before Monday I'm going to be paying an additional overdraft fee......


Not being a d***, but maybe don't put in if you don't have the $50??


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm removing that post. I took that a little harshly and I know nothing was meant by it. Hopefully I deleted it before you even saw it. If not, accept my apologies. I'll just say we had some unexpected problems that have more than drained my accounts and leave it at that.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

We'll?????? Chirp. Chirp. Nothing??????


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

twinkielk15 said:


> I'm removing that post. I took that a little harshly and I know nothing was meant by it. Hopefully I deleted it before you even saw it. If not, accept my apologies. I'll just say we had some unexpected problems that have more than drained my accounts and leave it at that.


I apologize for jumping to any conclusions. Everybody has stuff come up in life. I hope that it is next week so that instead of being a stressful thing, it is a positive thing for you!!

Depending on your bank you could snag $100 or so line of credit for those cloudy days? However I think since it is Friday you are in the clear for the draw...


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

layball:layball:layball:layball: Nothing yet.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Not yet


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

My cc just got hit... Looks like I have netflix....-O,-


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

4 elk tags for currant creek. Game on!


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

3 manti tags for us


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Deseret here I come!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

got mine too


----------



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

I just got a hit. Good to go! Excited


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

60.00 on 6/28 Utah antlerless


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

Boulder Mtn here I come


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

shortbreath54 said:


> Boulder Mtn here I come


Me too two elk and two for antelope did you draw late or early


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

$150 hit on the Cabela's Visa last night. The boys and I are hunting cow elk this Fall. Not sure where yet, but we are hunting!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats to all the lucky tag recipients!-----SS


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Currant creek tag here. So if the bow doesn't produce, I guess I'll resort to the rifle.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sure you will all get a kick out of this, looks like my daughter will be hunting DLL.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Are you going to DIY or pay the guide fee? If you DIY. Do you still need to tip them????


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Are you going to DIY or pay the guide fee? If you DIY. Do you still need to tip them????


No you don't. After speaking with them though, either option seems great.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Are you going to DIY or pay the guide fee? If you DIY. Do you still need to tip them????


Considering its for my daughter, I will most likely pay the fee and either complain about it later or admit it was justified. Stay tuned :grin:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Manti North for me. There's gonna be a fat cow dropping during the bow hunt!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> Considering its for my daughter, I will most likely pay the fee and either complain about it later or admit it was justified. Stay tuned :grin:


I suspect that you will complain while saying it was worth it. And that's okay to do in my book!

PS- Just got hit this morning for a Late Currant Creek tag in January. Never hunted that late before. Should be fun! My family has developed a love of elk meat this year, so hopefully I can get it done.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

TS30 said:


> I suspect that you will complain while saying it was worth it. And that's okay to do in my book!


I suspect you are correct as well. I still say they should just let me use my truck and my gas and let the guide jump in with me.:smile:


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Are you going to DIY or pay the guide fee? If you DIY. Do you still need to tip them????


So I know I am a little behind on DLL. Can you explain this to me.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh man dont get me started, ya better have TS30 explain it lol


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Gonna bet the best archery season I've had to date! Now if only I could draw a big bull tag!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

klbzdad said:


> Gonna bet the best archery season I've had to date! Now if only I could draw a big bull tag!


 Shawn,

I got a doe deer tag (don't know where, but it's close) and a cow elk tag (also close) in addition to a Panguitch Lake buck deer tag. And I'll buy an archery bull elk tag. We should be able to hook up a time or two!


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

If we drew our 1st choice? 4 Currant Creek tags for us!


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks like I will get to hunt Utah this year. Drew a Cache/Rich Doe Antelope tag. The dates fit perfect for when I come home for Christmas, so it was time to burn the points. Would the new mentoring rule allow me to let my nephew shoot it, or does it have to be father/child relationship. My nephew just turned 12, and I would rather see him get his first big game animal, if we can find the antelope up there.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

elkfromabove said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I got a doe deer tag (don't know where, but it's close) and a cow elk tag (also close) in addition to a Panguitch Lake buck deer tag. And I'll buy an archery bull elk tag. We should be able to hook up a time or two!


My honey holes are your honey holes, Lee. And you're welcome in my camp anytime! Just give me a call.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Got hit for 3 cow elk tags. 
13 yr old boy, 15 yr old daughter and myself. sounds like fun and a lot of work ahead.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

N8ON said:


> Looks like I will get to hunt Utah this year. Drew a Cache/Rich Doe Antelope tag. The dates fit perfect for when I come home for Christmas, so it was time to burn the points. Would the new mentoring rule allow me to let my nephew shoot it, or does it have to be father/child relationship. My nephew just turned 12, and I would rather see him get his first big game animal, if we can find the antelope up there.


 Sorry, but you can't mentor your nephew. Parent/child or legal guardian/child or grandparent/grandchild relationships only. (Unless, the child has a life-threatening condition.)


----------

